# Moots



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Check the ebay sold listings

www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=moots+bike&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&LH_Sold=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=18041&_sargn=-1%26saslc%3D1&_salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=200&LH_Complete=1&_fosrp=1


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

This is just a thought, but what if you parted it out? Titanium frames made in 2007 are pretty much the same as titanium frames made in 2021. Moots builds kind of classic, standard looking frames that are fairly timeless. You might get as much for the frame and fork as you get for the used bike. The Dura Ace 7700 group was the last nice looking group Shimano made. That might be worth something especially if its pristine. I see a couple on ebay that sold for $400-$500. A couple of years ago, I sold a box full of used cassettes, chain rings, cranks and shifters (3 complete, well used groups) on ebay for $700. I was gong to throw the stuff away. Rolf wheels -- look to be going for $400 up (there's a NOS set that went for $600. Pedals, bars, stem could be worth $200. 

Someone sold a 2007 Moots Vamoots frame and fork on ebay for $2700. I'd bet the wheels, components and extras would get you at least another $1000. Or try selling a 13 year old bike for $3800. 

Extra hassle, more uncertainty, but probably more money. A few hundred miles is practically NOS.


----------

